

SuperStride Me: Reg hack spends week working at 'treadmill desk' - teh_klev
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/20/superstride_me_part_two_reg_man_attempts_to_walk_off_giant_curry/

======
teh_klev
Part#1 is here
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/18/treadmill_desk_test/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/18/treadmill_desk_test/)
which is where I used the title from. Part#2 (this submission) has a video
with Simon Sharwood actually using the treadmill desk which is informative,
however the title was probably not that HN friendly ("SuperStride Me: Reg man
attempts to walk off GIANT CURRY") :)

